# Instruction manual for Canon EOS 350D



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone got the instruction manual to a Canon EOS 350D that they would be willing to part with!

Phil


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Could you get it from www.Canon.com or uk?


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

http://dspace.dial.pipex.com/mg.maestro/canon350d/350D-PDF-Manual.pdf

http://eosdoc.com/manuals/

:thumb:


----------



## oneowner2004 (Nov 25, 2006)

*350D Manual*

You can download a PDF file from Canon (USA) to print out if you require from here ( the Rebel XT is the "same" as the 350D):

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...oadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=325&modelid=11154

- just follow the link "Product / Software Manuals" to access the electronic instruction booklets for both the camera and software.

It should open up in another window and give you the choice of what manual to download.


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

philyoung531 said:


> Anyone got the instruction manual to a Canon EOS 350D that they would be willing to part with!
> 
> Phil


I need the original book, we lost the camera on holiday during a nightmare 20hr transfer, it should only take 3 hours total to get home from greece it took 20, I've looked high and low for the book, It was bought a present about 2 yeras ago and I have no reciept and the insurance are getting really snotty.

Phil


----------



## oneowner2004 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi,

There is a hard copy manual currently listed on eBay, or failing that you may have to bite the bullet and buy the manual and software kit from Canon via Robert Scott for £12.00

The ebay listing is here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Canon-350D-In...goryZ712QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

BUT I would have replied to the Insurance company that the manual was with the camera when it was lost during your transfer disaster - I would expect that most people (including me) have it slipped down the side of the camera case to be referred to if neeeded.

There are other ways to prove you owned the camera - i.e. send them a photo you have taken which will have the EXIF data embedded, which normally includes the serial number of the camera that took the shot.


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

oneowner2004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a hard copy manual currently listed on eBay, or failing that you may have to bite the bullet and buy the manual and software kit from Canon via Robert Scott for £12.00
> 
> ...


:thumb: Thanks mate, I explained that to insurance company just now, and I don't think they understand what EXIF data is and they said i could send a photo that someone else had taken, knobs....
I have found the quick start sheet so see how we get on with that.

Thanks for your help:thumb:

Phil


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

this help ?

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_40D/index.asp


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> this help ?
> 
> http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_40D/index.asp


Cheers kev

Where are you in chester?

Phil


----------

